# Key Fob Replacement



## KyleBucket (Aug 2, 2017)

Hey, guys! New to the Chevy Cruze world and had a question that I'm hoping you guys can answer. My girlfriend and I just went in on a used '14 Cruze LT for my work commuter and our overall city car, however, they didn't have both sets of keys. I've never had to replace a fob and I need to get her an extra key. I see online you can get blanks that come with programming instructions for the keyless entry portion. But, what I'm hoping someone can answer is if we get a blank, where do I get the key cut? Because it's a flip key I have to assume it doesn't fit your regular Home Depot key cutter or anything. Is it solely a Chevy dealer I have to go to?

Any help would be greatly appreciated, including any recommendations on where to buy the blank fob from.


PS: Sorry if this isn't the right sub to post in, but the key fobs are electronic so I didn't know a better spot.


----------



## neile300c (Jul 8, 2014)

I bought a 3rd key on eBay, but I purchased it from a dealership to make sure it was authentic. I had it cut at the dealer.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

This is one example of just a key instead of the fob. If you look around, they can be had for less. I had mine cut at the dealer for about $2.50.


----------



## AzSandSlinger (Sep 10, 2015)

I bought mine at BatteriesPlus for ~$50. Key cutting was included. I also have a '14 Cruze. Programming takes about 1.48 seconds.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

That is good to hear bc I just bought my 2013 LT and I am in the "same boat" only 1 key. Since I am the only one who drives this car prob not a problem tho. But nice to have 2


----------



## KansasKid (Dec 19, 2015)

So the key blade for my 2011 Eco literally just "fell" out of the chrome housing in my key fob today. The chrome piece appears to be made out of cheap plastic and there's a crack by the holding pin right where the key blade would go. Now I have to stick the blade in the ignition, hold the fob up next to the key blade, and turn the key with a set of pliers.

This is the only key that came with my Cruze, and I'm trying to decide if it'd be better to just:


Glue the blade back into the chrome piece that rotates in the fob. 
Get a new one fob from a dealer, and keep the blade from the old set just in case. 
Order a replacement key fob from online, and replace the circuit board and blank blade from the new fob with the board and blade from my old fob (all I need to do pop out the blade holding pin from the new fob to switch out the blades). 
Go with getting a blank key copied that has no buttons like one in the expired eBay listing above. (I don't mind this option as long as it's not going to be a pain in the ass/pricey to get it coded so it'll work w/out the key fob)
UPDATE:
Order a replacement key fob from online, and get it cut/programmed at a locksmith. 

Price is the most serious factor in my dilemma. For an illustration of how cheap I am, I just installed a cone air filter on my Cruze two days ago with a $13 MAF sensor adapter from Auto Zone that had to be ground down with a Dremel so the MAF sensor would fit with the cone filter/tubing that I was gifted, and secured it in the engine bay with some wire I got from the Dollar Tree, because I didn't want to pay $200 for the K&N CAI system or an $80 compatible pre-machined aluminum tube from eBay.


----------



## anthonysmith93 (Jul 15, 2015)

KansasKid said:


> So the key blade for my 2011 Eco literally just "fell" out of the chrome housing in my key fob today. The chrome piece appears to be made out of cheap plastic and there's a crack by the holding pin right where the key blade would go. Now I have to stick the blade in the ignition, hold the fob up next to the key blade, and turn the key with a set of pliers.
> 
> This is the only key that came with my Cruze, and I'm trying to decide if it'd be better to just:
> 
> ...


Option 3, never buy a key from a dealer as they'll charge you out the wazoo


----------



## KansasKid (Dec 19, 2015)

My only issue with option 3, is I'm still left with only having 1 key fob. But after watching a couple of youtube videos, I totally think that I could handle it.

Which reminds me, I need to add option 5 to my list.


----------



## Patman (May 7, 2011)

Patman said:


> That is good to hear bc I just bought my 2013 LT and I am in the "same boat" only 1 key. Since I am the only one who drives this car prob not a problem tho. But nice to have 2


I eneded up going back to the dealer and they sold me one and programmed it(which is easy) google search it for $79.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Flip key fob


----------

